# Sucking on wet cat food?



## racingpandas (Aug 14, 2007)

Charlotte is now 5 weeks old (from a feral mother) and I am slowly trying to convert her into dry food (soaked in water). School is starting soon so wet food would be a problem because Kiki, my adult cat, has 4-5 small meals a day and the wet food would spoil. So I am trying to get Charlotte to eat dry food as well. I read that in 5 weeks the kitten should be given dry food soaked in water. Charlotte is not interested in dry food, but when she is hungry(ran out of wet food this morning) she sucks out the water from the soaked kibble rather than chewing it. I was wondering why she does this? And sometimes in her sleep she makes these suckling noises as if she is still drinking from her mother's teat. :?


----------



## ginalee (Jul 29, 2008)

She's adorable!

Sounds like she's missing her mother  That sucking thing is a comfort need for her. My lucy who is seven years old still sucks my ear for comfort (yeah it's a little gross) and Jessica who is just a year old sucks on her inside toe when she is ready to go to sleep. It's not real common but there are plenty of cats who find something to suck on to give them comfort. 

As far as the soft food, have you tried soaking it in milk? Just to get started... and also , are you using kitten kibble? It's softer than the adult versions.


----------



## racingpandas (Aug 14, 2007)

Charlotte can now eat dry food without water now  She is eating Solid Gold's All Life Stages . Kiki, my older cat, seems to prefer Charlotte's Solid Gold and Charlotte seems to perfer Kiki's Felidae :lol: I was also wondering if 'All Life Stages' is ok, since kittens need more protein than adult cats.


----------

